# Filters for 24-70 II



## Jesse (Nov 29, 2012)

What are your guys' views on protective filters? Haven't used them before, but the front element is huge on this thing, plus it's the most expensive lens I've got, so I'm a bit worried. Anyone going no filter for this thing?

Also, what's a good ND filter to get for it? Looking for a 0.9 or 1.2, what's a good brand?


----------



## RLPhoto (Nov 29, 2012)

B&W MRC Xs-pro Nano-coated UV filters. The very best to protect your very best. 

It Also completes the weather-sealing. ;D

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/756192-REG/B_W_1066126_82mm_Ultraviolet_UV_MC.html


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 29, 2012)

B&W Clear filter is my #1st choice as a lens protection. *It is so clear that you cannot tell there is another element attached to the lens.* You can always install CPL filter on top of clear filter. That way, you don't have to worry much about dust & water when swapping filters on the field.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/475496-REG/B_W_66_1005754_82mm_007_Protection_Clear.html

Your lens is already coated with UV protection, there is no need to add another layer on top of that.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 29, 2012)

B+W MRC or Nano, probably best to use the XS-Pro mount (slim, but with front threads for the lens cap). For a dSLR, there is no difference between UV and clear filters, get whichever is cheaper where you shop. 

As for the ND, it depends on what you want to shoot. I have B+W 3-stop and 10-stop filters, the 3-stop is good firm moving water, etc., but a 6-stop would work, too - remember that you can bump the ISO to 400 with no meaningful penalty on recent FF bodies. The 10-stop filters are great for architecture - a 30-60 s exposure means people passing by are effectively invisible.


----------



## pwp (Nov 29, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> B+W MRC or Nano, probably best to use the XS-Pro mount (slim, but with front threads for the lens cap). For a dSLR, there is no difference between UV and clear filters, get whichever is cheaper where you shop.


There are a lot of photographers who swear black and blue that filters are IQ killers and used only by paranoid pussycats. This is a democratic environment and they are entitled to their viewpoint. 

I'm a strong advocate of protective front filters. With the exception of ND and CPL filters, the actual primary function of filters as was true in the film days when we used them for colour correction has evaporated. But the need for protection of the front element and filter thread remains as valid as ever. My equipment is in daily use, primarily on location. Over time I've come to find that my UV/ClearProtective filters need to be replaced every four or five years due to a slow accumulation of very fine scratches & scuffs, mainly from cleaning in the field. On rare, regrettable occasions my lenses have had biffs and bangs. Hoods have a great protection function, the strong flexible plastic absorbing a lot of impact energy. Front filters will also protect the lens thread which is often made from fine metal, often softer than you'd think. 

It's a smart move in other.._ahem_..activities to wear your protection. Same for your lens. Dr Neuros suggestions are good. Buy now....

-PW


----------



## mrmarks (Nov 30, 2012)

I would recommend the B+W clear XS-pro. There is no need to use a UV filter as the sensor already has a UV coating. As for the ND filter, it depends on what you application is. For example, if you're using it for landscape, I would recommend a filter holder system like Lee because if you need grad ND filters, you can adjust the filter transition line precisely. If you're using it to cut down light for wide apertures, you could use a screw-in filter or a filter holder. The filter holder system is kinda versatile.


----------



## hammy (Nov 30, 2012)

-B&W filter- i know this is off topic....But lately , i've been having quality issue with B&W filters. I've ordered the BW .9 ND MRC f-pro from Adorama and found that there are small chip on the front glass and sometimes around the rim margin. I've returned it and ordered from B&H and had to return them 3 times due to poor quality. I've use BW filters before and haven't had any issues till recently. I can't seem to find one without a defect "chip" on the glass. I dont want to pay $150 dollar for a chip on the filter. I even requested that they check the filter before sending it out and they say they can't guarantee that it'll be done. I just received another replacement in worse condition than the previous one i had. :-[. I'm thinking maybe they have these made in china or their quality control is getting bad.


----------



## infared (Nov 30, 2012)

hammy said:


> -B&W filter- i know this is off topic....But lately , i've been having quality issue with B&W filters. I've ordered the BW .9 ND MRC f-pro from Adorama and found that there are small chip on the front glass and sometimes around the rim margin. I've returned it and ordered from B&H and had to return them 3 times due to poor quality. I've use BW filters before and haven't had any issues till recently. I can't seem to find one without a defect "chip" on the glass. I dont want to pay $150 dollar for a chip on the filter. I even requested that they check the filter before sending it out and they say they can't guarantee that it'll be done. I just received another replacement in worse condition than the previous one i had. :-[. I'm thinking maybe they have these made in china or their quality control is getting bad.


Hammy...I opened two B&W MRC UV Haze this week, one for my Olympus 75mm f/1.8 for my MFT kit and one for my new (about to arrive TODAY!, can't wait, can't wait) Canon 24-70 II. Both look prefect to me...I wonder if this condition is endemic with B&W's ND filters only???????? Did you write to their customer service?


----------



## AudioGlenn (Dec 2, 2012)

I just ordered an 82mm HOYA HD Clear protector (about $70 on eBay) for mine... and an 82mm Hoya HD Circular Polarizer as well. My 77mm Tiffen was a little wonky and needed to be upgraded anyway... I already have the step up rings for use with smaller sized filters.


----------



## nda (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes for UV the B&W MRC is the best but the Hoya HMC are a good if not better(imho) and cheaper alternative  check out this link>

http://www.lenstip.com/113.4-article-UV_filters_test_Description_of_the_results_and_summary.html


----------

